# yooooo hoooooo



## L's bells

alright mateys?? nice to see you all, took my time i know but good things come to those who wait........i am.............the SODERATOR!!!!!


----------



## Lupin

Oooohhh..Fish fodder!!!

Hiya and welcome aboard.:wave:


----------



## xingumike

haha my partner in crime!!

Glad ya made it over!!!


----------



## L's bells

(Message deleted by poster)


----------



## Rebecca

Welcome to the forum! I can tell you are Blue's friend because he is drawn to crazy people. :mrgreen:


----------



## Amphitrite

Hiya L's Bells, welcome to the forum :wave:


----------



## L's bells

ha ha, rebecca, you know me already!


----------



## caferacermike

FF glad to see you. Everyone is meeting up in the catfish area in freshwater. Lend a hand. I know you havea an outstanding amount of resources to share with the entire site as well.


----------



## flatcam1

hi ff

nice to see you here!  
remember me?


----------



## Lupin

Rebecca said:


> Welcome to the forum! I can tell you are Blue's friend because he is drawn to crazy people. :mrgreen:


Let's see this list of crazy people:
Rebecca, Kate, Brie, Dlil, Tracy, Lainey and Fiona..
..and of course, the PF gang although they still haven't invaded Offtopic Discussion yet.:devil: :wink2: 
But have already invaded the Catfish section(Oh dear!! mg: ).

Whoops...Better go to make my hair follicles healthy.:blink:

P.S. I forgot to include myself in Crazy List although I'm back to my sanity now after drinking white wine.:mrgreen:


----------



## rev

:blueyay: Hells Bells, the Sod ! :redyay:


----------



## Biarsha

:wave: G'Day Fish Fodder...welcome to the forum (love ya new name btw)


----------



## Lupin

Biarsha said:


> (love ya new name btw)


Seconded.:wink2:

It sounds like FF is now the bell tower of the L number plecs.:bluelaugh: Heek boy...FF is so hilarious.:mrgreen:


----------



## Alexis

L's bells!
It's the soderator!!!
Whoopeeee!
HI!


----------



## SimplySplendid

Blue said:


> Let's see this list of crazy people:
> Rebecca, Kate, Brie, Dlil, Tracy, Lainey and Fiona..


Me? Crazy??? NO! You're wrong! You must be mistaking me for someone else I'm totally sanebutallyoucrazypeoplearedrivingmeinsaneandI'mgoing tohaveanervousbreakdown becuase of you!!

Is 911 the correct number to call for a straightjacket?


----------



## Lupin

Brie said:


> Me? Crazy??? NO! You're wrong! You must be mistaking me for someone else I'm totally sanebutallyoucrazypeoplearedrivingmeinsaneandI'mgoing tohaveanervousbreakdown becuase of you!!
> 
> Is 911 the correct number to call for a straightjacket?


How come she notice it only now?:dunno: If she noticed it earlier, I could have answer it long ago.:brow:

119 is the emergency number.:wink2:
To the rehab you go. :redoh:
:bluelaugh:


----------



## SimplySplendid

I must have missed this thread :dunno:

P.S. -- I'm back to sanity now.


----------



## Lupin

Brie said:


> P.S. -- I'm back to sanity now.


Good.:wink2: Otherwise, the other people here will lose their sanity because of you.:bluelaugh:
Don't you dare make corrections.:redmad:


----------



## Steman

hey hey FF glad to see the soderator here


----------



## L's bells

enough, enough, please you will make me cry! thanks one and all especially to my partner in crime!! ( you know who you are).........

great to be here guys!


----------



## girlofgod

welcome L's Bells! nice to have you around! beautiful fish!

Bri


----------



## The Shadow

:wave:


----------

